# Hello Kitty from Bank of America



## ambicion6 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bank of America | Please Select Your State

I thought this was pretty cool for those HK aficionados!


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 18, 2009)

i was thinking of switching to BofA JUST for that. lol.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i was thinking of switching to BofA JUST for that. lol._

 
My friend actually did switch from her bank she was with for years to BOA just for the hello kitty checks...lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 18, 2009)

I have one. I get so many compliments on the debit card.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

My best friend has it and I want it sooo bad XD


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok I am BOA....gonna check it out tomrrow


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to work for BOA so I got it right when it came out. I love it, but despise BOA!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ I really hate them too...But I still have a Savings there....


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a debit card with them and the HK card and HK checks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They are so cute!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 18, 2009)

There's also a HK credit card, but I forgot the website addy. It's really cute, though.


----------



## Redz24 (Feb 18, 2009)

I want it! unfair! hehe


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_There's also a HK credit card, but I forgot the website addy. It's really cute, though._

 
Hello Kitty Platinum Plus Visa credit card from Bank of America
this one?


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 18, 2009)

Can us cool Canadian's get this toooooo??


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 18, 2009)

I already bank with BOA... but I just had to start this acct!  Now I am up to three checking accts... Time to consolidate.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

This is just so cute!! Too bad I don't have a job which equals no paychecks =[

I want the HK cc soo bad just cause it looks pretty. Has anyone tried doing that CapitalOne thing where you can custom make your own cc? I've thought about doing that later on but with a HK pic on it!


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_This is just so cute!! Too bad I don't have a job which equals no paychecks =[

I want the HK cc soo bad just cause it looks pretty. Has anyone tried doing that CapitalOne thing where you can custom make your own cc? I've thought about doing that later on but with a HK pic on it!_

 
my mom has it w/ her pic on it. she said so that she doesn't have to bring her ID. LOL


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 19, 2009)

ah i have the hk check card! i want the credit card though.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_my mom has it w/ her pic on it. she said so that she doesn't have to bring her ID. LOL_

 
ROFL! I hate having to whip out my ID. I look like a straight killer in my "mugshot" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At least your mom has a pic she can use that she's proud to show off lol!


----------



## rimberry (Feb 19, 2009)

OOo, I have the hello kitty debit card too, the last time I was at the drive thru some of the girls were passing my card around saying how cute it was. Im like please don't do that. lol


----------



## lainz (Feb 19, 2009)

LOLOL my card gets passed around too!! i want the credit card, but the apr is way too high for me. maybe ill get it and not use it?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rimberry* 

 
_OOo, I have the hello kitty debit card too, the last time I was at the drive thru some of the girls were passing my card around saying how cute it was. Im like please don't do that. lol_

 
Lol, the things HK makes us girls do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If that was me I wouldn't even think anything of it even though I should be but HK just makes me all relaxed and happy lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_LOLOL my card gets passed around too!! i want the credit card, but the apr is way too high for me. maybe ill get it and not use it?_

 
Lol, I was thinking about getting the Bank of America HK cc or custom make a HK one on CapitalOne just to have it to in my wallet looking cute. I'm not too worried about APR since I always pay off my balance completely off and don't do any balance transfers or anything of that jazz. Only problem would be that I don't have a bank account right now and don't plan on getting one soon yet. The only cc I use is the Sears Mastercard only because you can make the payments in store with cash with no hassle, this way I don't have to write a check.


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 19, 2009)

oooo i love my HK debit card! I've had it since like the beginning of last year (or something like that) and I always get compliments! The thing I hate about mine is that they put my picture on mine so her ear is kind of cut off, but oh well it's still cute.


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a  BOA checking account, but my debit card and checks aren't that cute...I hope I can change them ! cause i really want this !!!!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 20, 2009)

when I first open my account with BofA, my sister told me to get the Hello Kitty design on my card because my little brother get to pick his design for his card. Apparently, I didn't get to choose my design. I got the default design. Can I get a new card with a design on the card if I already have an account with BofA?


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 20, 2009)

Word! I just applied, and indicated that I was a current B. of A. customer and I checked off something that said 'merge with my existing account and statements'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure _exactly _how it works, but I will let you all know when I get the confirmation email in a couple days. 

If it's not going to be completely merged together I'll just keep my bills w/ direct debit from my main account and transfer spending $$ to the hello kitty one so I can just use the cute card.


----------



## rimberry (Feb 20, 2009)

Noahlowryfan, I first got the original one also but just went into the banking center and they ordered one for me there.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Hello Kitty Platinum Plus Visa credit card from Bank of America
this one?_

 
Nope, different one...the one I saw is pink!

Here's the pic of it:

http://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:4...redit-card.png

Apparently it was thru Sanrio, and now the offer the black one. Strange.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rimberry* 

 
_Noahlowryfan, I first got the original one also but just went into the banking center and they ordered one for me there._

 
they let you keep your card # or do you have to get a new number?


----------



## lumiere (Feb 22, 2009)

They let you keep your existing account # and all, essentially they just order you a new card. I have the check card, and now I'm thinking about getting the credit card just cause it's so cute, lol.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have this checking account too! It is soo cute! I love the checks. I switched from Wachovia to Bank of America just to get the debit card. I get lots of compliments on it.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

I was so close to applying for the HK credit card the other night! I ended up applying for a Discover card since I don't have one of those yet. Plus they were giving out a $100 cash back bonus if you spend $500 within the first 3 months of being approved. My dad wanted me to get it since he already has a Discover card and so that he could get money back on purchases, so yeah he'll be pretty much using my card. I doubt I'll be approved though and if not, I'll apply for the HK one!


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 28, 2009)

Yaaaay, i got my Hello Kitty debit card in the mail today!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's so cute! I wanna go spend money with it now.. haha


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 1, 2009)

I got mine a couple month ago & I love it! I get complimented everywhere I use it! Same with the checks too!

When I go to the aquarium store in town, getting coral. The guy always has to comment "On the kitty card." lol, I think it is cute. (He ain't bad either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Yaaaay, i got my Hello Kitty debit card in the mail today!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's so cute! I wanna go spend money with it now.. haha_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I got mine a couple month ago & I love it! I get complimented everywhere I use it! Same with the checks too!

When I go to the aquarium store in town, getting coral. The guy always has to comment "On the kitty card." lol, I think it is cute. (He ain't bad either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
Ahhh! You ladies are sooo lucky! I seriously want a hk credit card so bad even if I'll rarely ever use it. I'm not sure if I should apply for it or not as I already have 3 credit cards and 2 department store charge cards and just gotten approved for the Discover card I applied for.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 2, 2009)

I would love to have one of those! I belong to credit union though, not BOA.


----------



## red (Mar 7, 2009)

I have it, I have it


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 9, 2009)

That is so cool, I'd love a HK Credit card!


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol, that's awesome.  I'd almost be tempted to switch, but I've heard too many horror stories about BoA...though I do at least get Mickey Mouse checks with my credit union.


----------

